# Using puppy pads for cages?



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Currently for my guys DNC I use fleece done like a pillow case, and I put a towel in there as well for absorbency. I was curious if puppy pads would work as well? Does anyone use those? Are there negative sides to using them? I noticed most of them have text that mentions they have a smell that attracts pets to do their business there. Would that hVe a negative outcome on rats or would that be a good thing and encourage only using the restroom in certain areas? Anyway just curious.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

What are they made of? I would imagine that the rats might chew on it, and I wouldn't want them digesting anything that they shouldn't.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> What are they made of? I would imagine that the rats might chew on it, and I wouldn't want them digesting anything that they shouldn't.


I have no idea I've never used them, and just looking online it doesn't say.I guess that's a possibility but considering my boys chew on everything and eat it unless it has a chemical in it that is toxic I wouldn't worry about it with my guys.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use only puppy pads. Mine are chewed, nested with, etc. 

They don't pee more on them or exclusively on them. 

They also haven't keeled over dead. 

They are fairly absorbent but I use two layers and they hold a week of eleven rats worth of piss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> I use only puppy pads. Mine are chewed to ****, nested with, etc. They don't pee more on them or exclusively on them. They also haven't keeled over dead. They are fairly absorbent but I use two layers and they hold a week of eleven rats worth of piss. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you think it would be overkill to put fleece over them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It might not work as planned but you certainly could. Both wick urine away from the surface. I find fleece holds the smell though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Fleece does hold smells but if you soak them in vinegar water for fifteen minutes before you wash them it kills the smell. I've been thinking about using puppy pads as well. I also tossed around the idea of using shamwows under the fleece but I'm not sure that'd be a good idea


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

But my only concern would be the backing. Don't they have that blue plastic backing? I would be concerned about chewing. 
Thanks for the tip on soaking the fleece before washing. I just changed the fleece last night, was going to wash it today. I do not have any vinegar right now, but need to buy some. I would guess people here use white?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Do your rats not already chew plastic Marie? My boys are through their DCN plastic trays. Lol chewing a puppy pad is te least of my worries.White vinegar is best yes and is good for smells on cloth. I usually soak all of our stuff in a vinegar bath once a month since you can get build up of deodorant in clothing, and it helps get that out. I would assume it would work well for the rats stuff. Maybe my boys aren't that smelly, but I jut put their stuff on the "super" clean cycle, an it always comes out smelling and looking just as clean as our other laundry.It's actually not the smell tht has concerned me but that they chew through the fleece and then shred the towels I use to absorb. Fleece isn't so bad to replace or patch up since I do it anyway, but I don't really want to buy new towels every week. Lol


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine do chew a bit on the bars of their cage. But I think it is just plastic coated. I do not have anything plastic inside their cage. But then again, I have only had them a week.  Ask me again a month from now. I have not noticed them chewing the fleece yet. But, then again..ask again later. LOL


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are popular, but I'm not a fan. Rats are very curious and the potential for ingestion is high. Since the pads are so absorbent, this spells disaster in the intestinal tract.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes white vinegar is the way to go. Also be sure to use hypoallergenic unscented detergent and NO fabric softener. These can upset their delicate respiratory tracts :/


----------



## MCQ3389 (7 mo ago)

nanashi7 said:


> I use only puppy pads. Mine are chewed, nested with, etc.
> 
> They don't pee more on them or exclusively on them.
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of time before cleaning up eew poor things


----------

